# Anyone wear "odd" sneakers



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

You know, stuff besides your normal Nike, Reebok, Puma, Vans etc?

Dont ask my why, but I am seriously sweating these shoes.










ib4 bowling shoes comments.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Creative Rec's FTW

I've got two pairs of CR high tops and I always get compliments on them 
I've also got a nice collection of Alife shoes
I love Dior Homme sneakers too, but theyre about $350 a pair so i only have one


These are the next few pairs that I must buy as soon as I get a job. My buddy is a huge AF1 freak so we are always competing for the craziest shoes



























I missed out on the Band of Outsiders/Sperry collab last year so i'm hoping to get a pair for this summer


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I collect New Balance 574s.

A lot of people hate them and think they are "old man shoes" but I couldn't care less. I love these shoes. I'm actually wearing a pair of gray ones right now.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

NB is a quality shoe. I've never had much luck with them though for a running shoe. I wouldn't wear them around town though, just for exercise.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

i wear skate shoes, not that they are odd in & of themselves, but i've got my laces done up old skool style, which is pretty unique nowadays...










it's a weave, if you can't tell.


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

i wear creatives way funkier than that =)

I love theyr style....rock on dude...if you like them, thats alll that matters.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

What's odd about Creative Recreation? They're sold at Nordstrom.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Penguin said:


> I collect New Balance 574s.
> 
> A lot of people hate them and think they are "old man shoes" but I couldn't care less. I love these shoes. I'm actually wearing a pair of gray ones right now.


i've had a few pair of NBs similar to those. really like em. current ones are trashed and i use em for atv riding now but want another pair. Most of my shoes are very low profile type shoes. most people say they look "european". asics, pumas... that sort of thing.


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

i switch between these depending on how i am feeling.


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> What's odd about Creative Recreation? They're sold at Nordstrom.


Nothing "odd" about them,,just a diff style, different brand, patterns etc... people are always afraid of wearing a brand that no one will recognize...I could care less, plus people are always like what kind of shoes are those and im like "they exclusives biatch!" lol not really..but you get the point.

Theres a ton of other cool brands out there that people wont ever give a chance even if theyr designs are cool, couple of forums and sites out there too rip if you really want to see the odd, the cool, and the just plain ugly =)

but like I said above,if you like them..what you waiting for?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

yea i dont find those vans odd >> *55Nick15*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Supra all the way!! 

Check out this website for more models and good deals! 
Karmaloop.com - Global Streetwear Culture


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Me and my wife both love weird shoes. These are a pair of my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Me and my wife both love weird shoes. These are a pair of my favorites.


i'v got the snowboard boots to these vans !! they are so sick!!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

55Nick15 said:


> i switch between these depending on how i am feeling.


i have the same shoes in tan..mako 2 eye i sell sperrys in the summer lol..

i wear those and some plaid sperry slip ons in the summer, winter i wear moccasins way too much, i have some pretty rare Prod IIs, not crazy though.

and to Flick...those are some of the sickest shoes ive seeeeeeeeen


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sobek305 said:


> but like I said above,if you like them..what you waiting for?


I'm a sneaker freaker, so you don't need to tell me. I don't really like to buy stuff that everyone else has, so I don't really shop at malls a whole lot. Can't remember the last time I bought something at a department store. I tend to stick to streetwear boutiques, as much as my wallet allows...lol. With the exception of only a few pairs I can't bring myself to wear, the rest are in rotation. Air Max 90/95/97/Structure Triax, Vans Eras, Chucks, DVS JDubbs, Dunks, SB Team Editions, P-Rod II's, Adidas ZXZ's, some Sauconys and New Balance, and others... My favs are Nike Vandals and Adidas Forums, so these are the two that I have the most colorways of for a single style.

Nike Vandal









Adidas Forum


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

lawl crackhead! err.. kickhead?

nice collection lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Vans Half Cabs
Chucks
Supra high tops
and DC mid tops

only shoe styles i wear


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

DwayneLogan said:


> i'v got the snowboard boots to these vans !! they are so sick!!


So do I!

I thought I was the only person in the world with the DK IVs! It's so nice to meet a fellow crazy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> What's odd about Creative Recreation? They're sold at Nordstrom.


Reading the entire post helps...I said shoes that arent your usualy Nike, Reebok etc.


Just bought a pair tonight btw


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The thread went a little sideways before I posted. Read my 1st post, maybe that will be more acceptable to you, Dr. Steve.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> So do I!
> 
> I thought I was the only person in the world with the DK IVs! It's so nice to meet a fellow crazy. :thumbsup:


dk iv's are soo sick man, i love danny kass, i think he has the sweetest style other then sexton. i know alotta people dont like his style but hes original in the snowboarding worl..


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> dk iv's are soo sick man, i love danny kass, i think he has the sweetest style other then sexton. i know alotta people dont like his style but hes original in the snowboarding worl..


Same here. I'm not really all about wearing crazy styles all over, but I like to have crazy shoes. It's the one thing I go nuts with. And DK IVs have got to be the craziest boots I've ever seen. Mine are pretty old, though, so I don't really wear them any more. But I'll never get rid of them. When I retire my Anthem, I'll probably use it as a decoration, same as the boots. :thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> Same here. I'm not really all about wearing crazy styles all over, but I like to have crazy shoes. It's the one thing I go nuts with. And DK IVs have got to be the craziest boots I've ever seen. Mine are pretty old, though, so I don't really wear them any more. But I'll never get rid of them. When I retire my Anthem, I'll probably use it as a decoration, same as the boots. :thumbsup:


have you seen this years dk nikes? talk about crazy!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it these?










Actually, I don't care if it's these or not. I like these. I want these now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

all sorts of these:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I wear DC Skate Shoes, but i only find them unique because they don't match.. Check it out..
http://www.unionfive.fi/images/dc/shoePureMismatch.jpg


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

FkIt-ItsTheWknd said:


> I wear DC Skate Shoes, but i only find them unique because they don't match.. Check it out..
> http://www.unionfive.fi/images/dc/shoePureMismatch.jpg


odd first post on a snowboarding forum lol, but sweet shoes...harlequin almost..


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> odd first post on a snowboarding forum lol, but sweet shoes...harlequin almost..


Lol i know, i made the account just today, and i was just scrolling through the forum, found this and thought i'd share.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Yessiree


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I always get comments about these...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha, same shoe I just posted, but in a different color.

Nice. They do attract comments, don't they?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

PopN said:


> Haha, same shoe I just posted, but in a different color.
> 
> Nice. They do attract comments, don't they?


Yup, I got the yellow ones which I love, and i also got the white and silver ones. I get a lot of comments on the shoes, like people going crazy over them asking where I found them and how much. I usually wear them with a yellow shirt too, so it's funny


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Creative Recreations are awesome. I have a couple pairs of the lows. Really stylish and good looking shoe in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i kinda have shoe addiction, fortunately i dont have the money to blow on this addiction.
just bought these es accel tt shoes from whiskeymilitia.com, cant beat $27


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

i have to say im more mainstream when it comes to shoes. I wear a pair of adidas bounce, all black. But i wear em with the laces as loose as they get, so they almost come off as more of a skate shoe. I like the mix between sport and skate, personally


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

I rock these ALOT


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

I rock these ALOT


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

tomtom88 said:


> i kinda have shoe addiction, fortunately i dont have the money to blow on this addiction.
> just bought these es accel tt shoes from whiskeymilitia.com, cant beat $27


Oooh, I want those. Wish I had seen them on Whiskey. Too bad.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

they are definitely some awesome shoes. they look good and are way comfortable. my only gripe would be that they are a bit too narrow. but hey, like i said, you cant beat $27!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

MadRopes said:


>


lol those almost look like high heel tennis shoes for chicks. almost. if they were pink or purple.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> i kinda have shoe addiction, fortunately i dont have the money to blow on this addiction.
> just bought these es accel tt shoes from whiskeymilitia.com, cant beat $27


This is really nice shoes. Nice catch. :thumbsup:
______________________________________________________
:laugh:
Snowboarding is the best! Extreme sports ever!

I'm a sucker for Gretchen Bleiler. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

why thank you.


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

I want some adicolors - inner city guys buy plain white adidas tennis shoes and custom pain them to whatever you want. Apperently they're sick.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nuthin wrong with cre8s. I ran thru a couple of those, and some PF Flyers. I was never into the ordinary stuff.


----------

